# Ecrs



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

The East Coast Racing Series will be held at Pete Barclay's house tomorrow, 11/12/11. Superstock and Bonded/Compression Molded are the classes of the day.

Doors open at 8am
Racing starts at 12N

Cash Payouts to the top 4 in each class.
$10.00 entry fee per class

Race Format
5 Minute Round Robin
3 Minute Semi
5 Minute Main


Pete Barclay
2609 Walnut Ave.
Hainesport, NJ 08036
609-685-2306

www.tsrho.com


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Any of the Michigan guys returning the favor and coming to play on your home turf Rick:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Not yet but my boy D-Mun mentioned a visit a few days ago. I think they're saving up for the plastic surgery procedures that they're going to have to undergo 'cause we're gonna reshape dat azz for 'um -LOL!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Round 2 of the East Coast Racing Series is one for the record books. There was a guest appearance in the Superstock Main by both 'lil Stevie and Kevin Williams. We'll see if they can be written into the script. Once again, another laugher and amazingly, I didn't crack one joke on Jerome. WOW!

Unfortunately, I didn't take both totals, but here are the results for the top 8 in both classes. 

Congratulations to Tony "take the EC Needle by yourself and enjoy it" Mickles for the double dipping.

The pictures should be up on our site by Sunday.

Shout-out to Pete and Jan for hosting the race and for the food. I was too full to think ahead and missed out on taking some of those string beans home with me.

Superstock Results:

1. Tony Mickles
2. Rick Carter
3. Kevin Williams
4. 'lil Stevie
5. Pete Barclay
6. Harvey Goodwin
7. Jerome Burwell
8. Mustard

Compression Molded:

1. Tony Mickles
2. Rick Carter
3. Kevin Williams
4. Pete Barclay
5. Harvey Goodwin
6. Mustard
7. Jerome Burwell
8. 'lil Stevie

*I "think" I have the order correct, but I could be wrong after the top 4.


----------

